# P2293



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Pretty well known issue already, but as of yesterday, VWoA has finally released their own T.B. about this. Basically says exactly what the Audi one said. 
Technical Product Literature Transaction No.: 2015153/1 
MIL ON, DTC P0087, P1093 or P2293 Stored in ECM Fault Memory Release date: Jun 29, 2007 
Condition
15 07 04 June 29, 2007 2015153
MIL ON, DTC P0087, P1093 or P2293 Stored in ECM Fault Memory
MIL ON with the following DTCs may be stored in ECM fault memory:
DTC Description 
P0087 Fuel Rail / System Pressure - Too Low 
P1093 Fuel Trim 2, Bank 1 Malfunction 
P2293 Fuel Pressure Regulator 2 Performance 

Technical Background
Excessive wear of intake camshaft lobe that drives the high pressure fuel pump. The wear limits maximum pump piston lift, causing fuel rail pressure fluctuations. 
The wear on the camshaft lobe can also lead to wear on the base of the high pressure fuel pump cam follower.
Production Solution
Increase surface hardening of camshaft lobe for the high pressure fuel pump
Improved intake camshafts have Part No. 06F109101B.
Service

• Remove the high pressure fuel pump and visually inspect: 
1. Base surface of the cam follower -6- in contact with the camshaft lobe. 
2. Tip of the high pressure fuel pump plunger. 
3. High pressure fuel pump camshaft lobe. 

If the base of the cam shaft follower looks like -C- or -D-, no excessive wear is present. 
Cam follower and camshaft should not be replaced.
If the cam follower base surface is excessively worn so that its surface is concave -B- or missing -A-, inspect the intake cam shaft lobe for wear.










If the high pressure fuel pump camshaft lobe shows excessive wear, replace the intake camshaft with Part No. 06F109101B and the cam follower with Part No. 06D109309C, see Group 15 Engine - Cylinder head, Valvetrain in ElsaWeb.

Inspect the tip of the high pressure fuel pump plunger for excessive wear.
If excessive wear is found the high pressure pump must also be replaced, see Group 20 Fuel supply in ElsaWeb.
Tip:
High pressure fuel pump plunger damage is only possible if the cam follower base has a hole in it and the plunger tip has come in direct contact with the camshaft lobe.
If no excessive wear can be found in the high pressure fuel pump cam follower or intake camshaft lobe, or if the damage is found in camshafts with part number 06F 109 101 B, create a Technical Assistance Contact Ticket under the Concern Type Engine and Engine Electronics in ElsaWeb. 
Attach the complete diagnostic log to the contact, and call the VW Technical Assistance Center for further assistance.

Warranty
When procedure applies to vehicles within the New Vehicle Limited Warranty, use the following: 
Claim Type: W2 
Part Identifier: 1505 
Damage Code: 1505 18 _ _ _* 2 
Labor Operation: 
2.0T FSI engine Use applicable SRT time in ElsaWeb 
Diagnostic Time: Actual GFF time expenditure 
Claim Comment: Input “As per Technical Bulletin 2015153” in comment section of Warranty Claim. 

* Code per warranty vendor code policy.
Required Parts and Tools
Description Part No: Quantity 
Intake Cam Shaft 06F109101B 1 
Cam Follower 06D109309C 1 

No Special Tools required.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

good infor. i think i had one of the code before


----------



## ExcelGTI (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: P2293 (GotHerFast)*

im going to try to bring in my car tomorrow. 
if i am getting this code could they possible void my replacing the part bc of the miltek tbe? because i would hate to have to uninstall it.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: P2293 (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_At least at my dealership they said that I’d be fine unless I had a chip, so if you are flashed in any way, make sure it’s locked out and switched to stock.

that's b/s though, there's no way they can prove that a re-flash of your ECU is what caused your intake camshaft lobe to wear. i personally hate my 2.0t(motor, love the car) and i want to get rid of it, i just about to swap a 12v vr6 into my gti








but regardless great post, i'll be heading to the dealer with my CHIPPED car and i'll be getting this covered.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: P2293 (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_i'll be heading to the dealer with my CHIPPED car and i'll be getting this covered.

my hero


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: P2293 (GotHerFast)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: P2293 (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_
my hero


i don't know how to take that.


----------



## Havok1123 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: P2293 (MKV John)*

My car threw this code, is there any specific problem with driving it around as long as I dont get on it? I mean its sunday and cant get to the dealer till tomorrow, and supposed to go out to dinner tonight for my B day.


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: P2293 (Havok1123)*

I just got this code. I'm 100 miles short of my warranty expiring too. Good thing.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: P2293 (1.8tjettaman)*

My 1/06 GTI with 36k miles is at the dealership now after getting P0087 Fuel Rail / System Pressure - Too Low... first they wanted to replace the HPFP, now it's the cam VW is saying. Joy. Wonder how long this will last—just long enough to get us out of the powertrain warranty period only to have it happen again in another 36k miles?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: P2293 (corradokidg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokidg60* »_My 1/06 GTI with 36k miles is at the dealership now after getting P0087 Fuel Rail / System Pressure - Too Low... first they wanted to replace the HPFP, now it's the cam VW is saying. Joy. Wonder how long this will last—just long enough to get us out of the powertrain warranty period only to have it happen again in another 36k miles?


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: P2293 (veedubtek)*

ttt


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: P2293 (GotHerFast)*

taking my audi in to the dealer w/ this in hand... definitely getting some codes and hesitation and stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: P2293 (corradokidg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokidg60* »_My 1/06 GTI with 36k miles is at the dealership now after getting P0087 Fuel Rail / System Pressure - Too Low... first they wanted to replace the HPFP, now it's the cam VW is saying. Joy. Wonder how long this will last—just long enough to get us out of the powertrain warranty period only to have it happen again in another 36k miles?









New HPFP (rev J), new rev 'B' cam, new oxygen sensor, now awaiting a backordered PCV valve (already replaced once last year). I've been without my car for 26 days now, on my 2nd rental car.


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: P2293 (corradokidg60)*

I took mine in at 49980 miles to get this done. I just got the code at that mileage. Now at 50500 I got the same code again. I'm going to rip some new ones at the dealer. All they replaced the first time was the follower. What a bunch of ****tards.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: P2293 (1.8tjettaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tjettaman* »_I took mine in at 49980 miles to get this done. I just got the code at that mileage. Now at 50500 I got the same code again. I'm going to rip some new ones at the dealer. All they replaced the first time was the follower. What a bunch of ****tards. 

if you have a record of it and its a problem that continues beyond warranty they should fix it.


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: P2293 (Digital K.)*

Oh yeah I do. It was just last week I had it in there in the first place. So if they give me too much crap I'll have them look it up themselves. So frustrating.


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: P2293 (1.8tjettaman)*

Well they took care of it sort of I'm playing the VW Tech line back and forth game. I took it in, dealer called the Tech line, was instructed to do a test drive, no CEL return to owner. Okay fine, my light just came back on and I'm heading back there in about 20 mins. It's okay tho the dealer was expecting me back in about 2 days anyway.


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: P2293 (1.8tjettaman)*

i work at a dealership and some guy this week brought his car in for them to check out his code. ended up replacing everything (cam, follower, fuel pump..) but they denied him for a few days because of his mods he had on the car. (intake, TBE, boost gauge, pullies, Forge DV...) if you have subtle mods and no chip or chip in stock mode they wont look twice.


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: P2293 (ShutItDown)*

All I have is a boost gauge Forge spacer and a REVO flash. I always take back to stock when I go in. They just replace the FPR Switch. I don't know if it's going to take care of my codes or not. The only thing they did on the TSB was the Follower. I'm just building a case they can keep throwing parts at it until I get fed up or it gets fixed.


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: P2293 (1.8tjettaman)*

changed the switch. Just got another CEL. Car is currently at dealer, status Unknown.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: P2293 (1.8tjettaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tjettaman* »_changed the switch. Just got another CEL. Car is currently at dealer, status Unknown.

I wish you luck, my experience so far: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...34021


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: P2293 (corradokidg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokidg60* »_
I wish you luck, my experience so far: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...34021


Thanks bro. Still no word on the problem. It's a lease Thinking about just turnin it in and sayin have a nice day. Anyone got a B5 S4 they want to get rid of


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is this an official release from VWoA for owners of 2.0 to bring the car in and have it checked or do you have to have a CEI on? Not sure if I need to be proactive or if this is something that I can only sit and wait on. I have 36K on my car now, I have till what......50K right under VW warranty? Thanks


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (rdjr74)*

No Dub for me over the 4th weekend. Just some crappy Rental. Not even a Phone call from the dealer today.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (rdjr74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdjr74* »_Is this an official release from VWoA for owners of 2.0 to bring the car in and have it checked or do you have to have a CEI on? Not sure if I need to be proactive or if this is something that I can only sit and wait on. I have 36K on my car now, I have till what......50K right under VW warranty? Thanks

So far, it's CEL only.


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (corradokidg60)*

I still haven't gotten my car back yet. It took them this long to figure out that they need to change the Cam. No ****, Really!!! Gee my first clue would've been to change that out right after the light came back on the second time. So almost a month here with no dub. ****ers.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (1.8tjettaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tjettaman* »_I still haven't gotten my car back yet. It took them this long to figure out that they need to change the Cam. No ****, Really!!! Gee my first clue would've been to change that out right after the light came back on the second time. So almost a month here with no dub. ****ers.

My car was at the dealership for a full month before everything was fixed properly.


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (corradokidg60)*

I got my car back two days ago. They changed the cam and took for a test drive and the CEL came back then they realized that they accidently put in the wrong FPR switch. Problem solved. She runs like a raped ape now.
VW customer care is looking into compensating me for the month I didn't have the car.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (1.8tjettaman)*

Is this an issue that will replace existing hardware or is it just a check of the onboard computer to see if there is an issue with no replacement if not indicated.
I guess this will effect any sort of re-mapping that one might have when taking the vehicle in for this servicing, YES?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (1.8tjettaman)*

I have had pretty much every fuel thing replaced now and I still get lower limit exceeded codes. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

Well I'm keeping my fingers crossed no problems yet. Have them double check the FPR switch they accidently put a Passat one in mine. Or so they claim.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

I scanned my car last night (VAG-COM)
This code came up: "P0087 Fuel Rail / System Pressure - Too Low" - BUT I do not have a CEL, or fuel cuts... weird.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (rippie74)*

I just had this repair done today....they replaced the camshaft and the HPFP assembly. Not sure of the exact parts that were used because my paperwork wasn't ready at time of pick-up and I was running late for work. They are going to mail me the paperwork.
I am still concerned about the DSG service I just got also because my paperwork doesn't mention a filter replacement and when I asked about it they said no filter was needed. They said the filter was only for 4x4 GTIs with DSG. I am not buying that either so we'll see what they have to say when I have more time to research and call their bluff.


----------



## CasasGLX1.8t (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bringing the car to the dealership in the morning. Scanned the car and pulled P2293, P00087. I've only got 11,000 on the car though. That can't be normal considering the mileage. Oh well, wish me luck.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (CasasGLX1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasasGLX1.8t* »_Bringing the car to the dealership in the morning. Scanned the car and pulled P2293, P00087. I've only got 11,000 on the car though. That can't be normal considering the mileage. Oh well, wish me luck.

I had that code (P00087 "Fuel Rail System Pressure Too Low") come up on my car last month when I scanned my car. The dealership fixed it (they replaced the sensor under warranty) but said they shouldn't have, because my cars year (2008) wasn't apart of _ANY_ TSB.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

I scanned my car yesterday & that code came up again








VAG-COM (VCDS) says it occurs @ *3970*RPM.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_I scanned my car yesterday & that code came up again








VAG-COM (VCDS) says it occurs @ *3970*RPM. 


which one fuel rail system pressure to low?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_I scanned my car yesterday & that code came up again








VAG-COM (VCDS) says it occurs @ *3970*RPM. 

lower your boost setting. REVO SII without the HPFP can have some nasty fuel deviation if the boost is set too high.
Dave


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
lower your boost setting. REVO SII without the HPFP can have some nasty fuel deviation if the boost is set too high.
Dave


I think my settings are *8-4-9*.
Maybe *6-4-9 *will work better?


----------



## 06GordonA3 (Jan 26, 2011)

so i just got this code on my 06 A3, out of warranty obviously. dealer says cam needs replacing and HPFP is bad. $2900.00!!!!! Does this sound right? Also need some intake thing replaced.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

$2900 is on the higher end but not uncommon. You might be able to get it done for lower at a VW-specialist indy shop. About $1700 is the lowest I have heard of. 

If your follower was worn through and the fuel pump was riding directly on the cam, there may not be any other option than to replace the cam, HPFP, and follower. It should be noted however that there are some on vortex who have continued to run on less than perfect cams and/or modified HPFPs. 

It also should be noted that some dealers or mechanics could possibly prescribe a new HPFP or cam just because that is what the book tells them to do. To avoid this, I would inquire about the specific condition of the follower and especially the cam and the fuel pump tip. If he says, "the tip was worn off" "the cam is all chewed up", then there's not much you can do. But if he says, "it didn't look that bad, but we always replace all 3 items" then you know you may be able to do it for much less at an indy shop (provided the indy mechanic is knowledgeable). For example if it is just the follower, that is a 30 minute job and a $60 part. If it was bad enough to throw codes though I would guess all three may be shot. Just trying to point out all possibilities. 

Another option to consider is the H2sport roller follower cam. I don't know if they have that for sale yet or what the field testing has shown but the idea looks promising because in theory it fixes the problem by going to a roller cam. Might be worth a call to them to see where they are at on it. Sorry to hear about the bad news. 

Intake thing is probably pcv valve?


----------



## fukndubn (May 1, 2007)

Will dealership do repairs if I've already replaced the follower?


----------



## chlubb (Oct 4, 2000)

does anyone have pics of fuel pump tip before and after to determine damage?
also the cam lobe? i know the obvious nature of the follower and the damage it can have but to diagnose the remainder would be nice to have a more clear idea of what it looks like in moderate settings.


----------

